# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  cessione contratto di lavoro

## Marybells

Salve a tutti,
avrei bisogno di un chiarimento riguardo il passaggio diretto di un dipendente (art. 1406 c.c). L'azienda cedente deve liquidare il TFR del dipendente ceduto o il TFR viene trasferito all'azienda cessionaria?Ah, per quanto riguarda il CPI è fuor di dubbio che debba essere inoltrata una comunicazione della cessione, no?!
PS: se avete dei libri/formulari da consigliarmi in proposito mi fareste un grande grande favore!!!
Grazie a tutti e buon pomeriggio
Mary

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> avrei bisogno di un chiarimento riguardo il passaggio diretto di un dipendente (art. 1406 c.c). L'azienda cedente deve liquidare il TFR del dipendente ceduto o il TFR viene trasferito all'azienda cessionaria?Ah, per quanto riguarda il CPI &#232; fuor di dubbio che debba essere inoltrata una comunicazione della cessione, no?!
> PS: se avete dei libri/formulari da consigliarmi in proposito mi fareste un grande grande favore!!!
> Grazie a tutti e buon pomeriggio
> Mary

  La comunicazione di cessione del contratto di lavoro al CPI vale soltanto nei casi di cessione di azienda o di ramo di azienda. 
Per il semplice passaggio diretto del dipendente occorre:
= il vecchio datore di lavoro comunica al CPI la cessazione de rapporto
= il nuovo datore di lavoro comunica al CPI l'inizio del nuovo rapporto (suggerisco: cessazione ad esempio 4 settembre, assunzione 5 settembre)
= il vecchio datore di lavoro prepara il conteggio di tutte le competenze aggiuntive maturate dal dipendente (mensilit&#224; aggiuntive, ferie non godute, TFR, ecc. e relativi contributi inps_inail) e versa il corrispondente importo al nuovo datore di lavoro, senza alcun assoggettamento ai contributi inps_inail ed all'irpef
= il nuovo datore di lavoro incamera la somma corrisposta dal vecchio datore di lavoro e corrisponde al dipendente le competenze aggiuntive alla normale scadenza, oltre ai relativi contributi, come se il dipendente fosse stato da lui assunto fin dall'origine del rapporto. 
In alternativa, il vecchio datore di lavoro potrebbe corrispondere al dipendente tutte le competenze aggiuntive maturate fino alla data del passaggio diretto ed il TFR maturato, che vale per&#242; soltanto come acconto del futuro TFR spettante. Nel passaggio diretto infatti il dipendente viene assunto dal nuovo datore di lavoro con effetto dalla data di assunzione originaria. Le altre competenze aggiuntive verranno corrisposte al netto di quanto gi&#224; percepito dal vecchio datore di lavoro. 
In casi simili ho sempre applicato la prima soluzione. 
Ciao

----------


## stefanomascioli

in caso di cessione di contratto se il passaggio diretto ad altra azienda avviene in corso d'anno il primo datore è tenuto a conguagliare i redditi erogati? oppure fa tutto il secondo datore di lavoro a dicembre?
grazie

----------


## URBE74

Il rapporto in capo all'ultimo datore di lavoro continua senza soluzione di continuità; pertanto sarà quest'ultimo a provvere al conguaglio di fine anno. 
Saluti.

----------


## stefanomascioli

riapro questo post per un approfondimento.
Quando vado a fare l'autoliquidazione inail, il nuovo datore di lavoro pagherà il premio sulla base delle retribuzione erogate solamente dal momento del pasasggio oppure deve considerare l'intero anno???
grazie

----------


## iam

> riapro questo post per un approfondimento.
> Quando vado a fare l'autoliquidazione inail, il nuovo datore di lavoro pagherà il premio sulla base delle retribuzione erogate solamente dal momento del pasasggio oppure deve considerare l'intero anno???
> grazie

  come ti ha detto speedy, non si parla di cessione di contratto di lavoro (non essendoci stata cessione di azienda o ramo di essa) ma di un semplice passaggio del lavoratore da una azienda ad un altra. 
Il "nuovo" datore di lavoro ovviamente pagherà solamente gli oneri contributivi ed assicurativi (INAIL) relativi al periodo in cui lo ha avuto in forza. 
Così come non è tenuto al conguaglio "progressivo" se non richiesto dal dipendente.

----------


## stefanomascioli

forse mi sono perso qualche passaggio...
ma il passaggio diretto di un lavoratore da un azienda ad un'altra (no cessione di azienda o ramo di azienda), avviene per cessione del contratto di lavoro a prescindere da come devono essere fatte le comunicazioni...o no? 
e comunque a parte questo il "nuovo" datore di lavoro si "accollerà" tutti i debiti nei confronti del lavoratore ovvero i ratei spettanti per ferie mensilità aggiuntive e tfr...giusto? mi veniva quindi il dubbio se il premio inail seguisse lo stesso ragionamento.... 
tra l'altro ora mi sorge un'ulteriore dubbio...il primo datore di lavoro è tenuto a conguagliare i redditi erogati fino a quel momento, e il 770 chi e come lo invia  :Confused:

----------


## URBE74

> forse mi sono perso qualche passaggio...
> ma il passaggio diretto di un lavoratore da un azienda ad un'altra (no cessione di azienda o ramo di azienda), avviene per cessione del contratto di lavoro a prescindere da come devono essere fatte le comunicazioni...o no? 
> e comunque a parte questo il "nuovo" datore di lavoro si "accollerà" tutti i debiti nei confronti del lavoratore ovvero i ratei spettanti per ferie mensilità aggiuntive e tfr...giusto? mi veniva quindi il dubbio se il premio inail seguisse lo stesso ragionamento.... 
> tra l'altro ora mi sorge un'ulteriore dubbio...il primo datore di lavoro è tenuto a conguagliare i redditi erogati fino a quel momento, e il 770 chi e come lo invia

  La cessione del contratto di lavoro è disciplinato dall'art. 1406 del codice civile. Non si deve procedere a nessun conguaglio. Quanto agli obblighi dichiarativi riguardano entrambi i sostituti. 
Saluti.

----------


## SKIPPERS

L' Azienda dove io lavoravo alla fine per non licenziarmi e per farmi uscire dalla mobilità mi ha detto che si doveva effettuare una cessione di contratto alla ditta che ha comprato nel 2006(che è una Azienda comprata da quella dove io lavoravo e che è sita nello stesso palazzo,ma che mantiene la loro ragione sociale diversa da quella dove io lavoravo ) e che dopo che avverrà l' assorbimento sotto il marchio dove io lavoravo (dovrebbe avvenire a fine dicembre 2009 o inizi 2010)si riacquisirà il contratto ceduto ancora come prima.
Io vorrei chiedervi cosa posso aspettarmi da un contratto così redatto.
Preciso che non hanno voluto scrivere della riacquisizione a seguire del mio contratto nuovamente come prima.
Lì vedo scritto la frase di una cessione senza alcuna soluzione di continuità. Qualcuno mi ha detto che non devo avere paura perchè è da intendersi come cessione di contratto senza alcuna risoluzione di continuità nel senso di non interruzione.
Hanno scritto che la mia anzianetà continua nella ditta a cui sono stato ceduto,così come tutto il resto dalla liguidazione alle ferie alle condizioni contrattuali.
Per cui non sussiste il periodo di prova e quando avverrà l' inverso avverrà l' esatto opposto.
Qulacuno mi conferma che è tutto così

----------


## nefastto

In questo caso invece come funziona? 
Io lavoravo per la ditta A di GR e GF padre e figlio. Ora il padre (GR) va in pensione, la ditta A chiude e il figlio (GF) apre una nuova ditta (stessi uffici e stessa gente (3) ma nuovo nome e P.I.). Mi hanno fatto licenziare dalla ditta A per assumermi in quella nuova e mi hanno detto che il TFR maturato mi segue nella nuova ditta. E' possibile o mi devono liquidare il TFR maturato con la ditta A? 
Grazie

----------


## URBE74

> In questo caso invece come funziona? 
> Io lavoravo per la ditta A di GR e GF padre e figlio. Ora il padre (GR) va in pensione, la ditta A chiude e il figlio (GF) apre una nuova ditta (stessi uffici e stessa gente (3) ma nuovo nome e P.I.). Mi hanno fatto licenziare dalla ditta A per assumermi in quella nuova e mi hanno detto che il TFR maturato mi segue nella nuova ditta. E' possibile o mi devono liquidare il TFR maturato con la ditta A? 
> Grazie

  Ma se non vi è soluzione di continuità tra i 2 rapporti perché un istituto come il tfr dovrebbe "trasferirirsi" da un'azienda all'altra? Non vi è alcun riferimento normativo che giustifichi detto comportamento...se non c'è trasferimento d'azienda ex art. 2112 cc né una cessione individuale del contratto di lavoro ex art. 1406 cc, non trovo legittima detta condotta.

----------


## gia.lo

Buona domenica... riprendo questo vecchio post per non riproporne uno nuovo, economizzando lo spazio occupato sul server di questo forum  :Smile:  
A breve potrei trovarmi nella situazione prospettata in questo thread: cessione del mio contratto di lavoro (senza trasferimenti/cessioni/conferimenti/affitti di azienda o rami) da un datore di lavoro A ad un datore di lavoro B.. 
In questo caso, mi pare di aver capito, per il lavoratore non cambia nulla, mantiene lo stesso livello, la stessa anzianità di servizio e la stessa retribuzione, conserva i crediti di ferie/permessi maturati fino al giorno prima della cessione, conserva il suo credito per TFR maturato e accantonato fino al giorno prima della cessione.. 
Non mi è chiarissimo però cosa mi aspetta da un punto di vista "burocratico"... leggendo alcuni passaggi della normativa applicabile (sempre se applicabile a tali tipologie di contratti), ovvero art. 1406 e segg. c.c., mi sembra di aver capito che:
1. la cessione deve essere notificata e/o deve essere preventivamente accettata dal ceduto;
2. il cedente rimane, nei confronti del ceduto, responsabile in solido con il cessionario per i debiti ceduti (nella fattispecie, retribuzioni pregresse, ferie e permessi, TFR) a meno che non venga liberato dal ceduto. 
In pratica, potrebbe prospettarsi la situazione in cui mi verrà chiesto di sottoscrivere una lettera di accettazione della cessione del mio contratto di lavoro e altresì di liberare il vecchio datore di lavoro della responsabilità per i suoi debiti nei miei confronti, che sono stati ceduti al nuovo datore di lavoro...
Oppure la cessione può avvenire senza il mio consenso e non ho alcun argomento di difesa da opporre? Nel qual caso, potrei rassegnare le dimissioni per giusta causa senza preavviso? riccorre uno dei presupposti previsti? 
Per meglio raffigurare il quadro della situazione aggiungo un paio di informazioni.. I datori di lavoro A e B sono due società di capitali, i soci/amministratori della società A sono altresì soci/amministratori della società B, in quest'ultima con altri soggetti soci ed amministratori (insomma questioni di scatole cinesi), ed è ferma intenzione, di questi signori, far chiudere i battenti alla società A, salvaguardando (per modo di dire, visti i tempi che corrono sull'altra sponda) i rapporti di lavoro in essere (quattro) nella società A trasferendoli nella società B... tra parentesi, il luogo di lavoro, le mansioni e le attività in generale sarebbero esattamente le stesse, cambierebbero i centri di responsabilità superiori ed i riferimenti del dl sui cedolini paga e sui CUD, nulla di più.. 
Fermo restando l'opinabilità sulla convenienza di ritrovarmi il nuovo datore di lavoro al posto del vecchio, non mi va giù il fatto che si vociferi alle mie spalle di una tale possibile operazione, e sopratutto che, nel caso sia così previsto dalla legge, neanche mi venga chiesto il consenso... insomma non mi andrebbe giù se facessero tutto tutto loro senza interpellarmi, senza che io abbia alcuna voce in capitolo in questa faccenda.. 
Qualcuno potrebbe obiettare.. "folle, vogliono preservare il tuo posto di lavoro e ti lamenti pure"... in verità è da tempo che nelle mie intenzioni c'è quella di salutare questa compagnia e trovare fortuna altrove (lavoro ok, ma i miei diritti sono stati calpestati abbondantemente, a cominciare dalle oltre 300 ore di straordinario dell'anno scorso MAI retribuite e delle oltre 200 già fatte quest'anno, oggetto di verbale "promessa di pagamento" ancora non mantenuta, tanto senza badge le mie presenze sono sempre state 8 h al giorno), mi chiedevo però se, ricorrendo questa situazione, è nelle mie facoltà oppormi, rinunciare alla cessione e rimanere in capo al vecchio datore di lavoro, fino a quando non mi licenziano loro o non inizia la procedura di liquidazione volontaria, ovvero rassegnare (prima o dopo la cessione) le dimissioni per giusta causa senza preavviso, opponendo il fatto, per esempio, che, essendo mutato il datore di lavoro, essendo mutati i centri di responsabilità superiori, ci sarebbe un mutamento delle mie condizioni lavorative... purtroppo si tratta di una cessione di contratto, non di trasferimento di azienda, causa espressamente prevista tra quelle "giuste" per rassegnare le dimissioni senza preavviso... 
Qual'è il vostro pensiero in merito a tale situazione?

----------


## 61842

io non vedo nella tua situazione una giusta causa tale da permetterti di licenziarti senza preavviso.
la giusta causa è quando il tuo lavoro divanta impossibile, quando non sei più in grado di proseguire con il lavoro...non credo che il cambio dei vertici aziendali ti impedisca di lavorare. 
perchè dovrebbero chiedere il tuo consenso alla cessione?
l'azienda per la quale lavori chiude...se tu non sei d'accodo pensi che la tengano aperta?non credo...
quello che trovo corretto è che una lettera informativa ti sarebbe dovuta arrivare...sia da parte dall'azienda cedente sia da parte del cessionario...

----------


## gia.lo

Ti ringrazio per la risposta... 
Per quanto riguarda invece la liberatoria? è previsto che debba liberare il debitore cessionario delle sue responsabilità solidali oppure anche in questo caso, fanno tutto loro ed io non ho voce in capitolo?

----------


## 61842

> Ti ringrazio per la risposta... 
> Per quanto riguarda invece la liberatoria? è previsto che debba liberare il debitore cessionario delle sue responsabilità solidali oppure anche in questo caso, fanno tutto loro ed io non ho voce in capitolo?

  ciao, su questo non saprei darti una risposta...mi dispiace. 
per dovere di informazione, mi sembra giusto che tu sappia che io sono un praticante consulente del lavoro e quindi non prendere quello che dico per oro colato...potrei anche dire cose non corrette...

----------


## barbara7

Buon giorno, 
sono socia in una snc dove gestiamo un asilo nido ed abbiamo una dipendente.
Ci è stato proposto il passaggio diretto in un'altra sede di asilo nido, ma ci hanno detto che nell'altra sede dovremmo fare una associazione con comitato di gestione.
E' possibile fare questo oppure è necessario effettuare il passaggio come snc ed in seguito trasformarsi in associazione? :Confused: 
Altro quesito: la nostra dipendente può essere passata nell'altra struttura con noi due? Grazie per l'aiuto... Barbara7

----------


## Miro

Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di un piccolo chiarimento... a fine 2011, di comune accordo dopo 2 anni di lavoro, mi sono dimesso da una ditta "A", il mio TFR era in azienda.., il 2 gennaio 2012 ho iniziato a lavorare per una ditta "B". Alla ditta A, confermato anche dalla ditta B, mi han detto che il TFR sarebbe stato trasferito alla nuova azienda; adesso per una serie di vicessitudini/contrattempi non ho mai restituito i moduli dove sceglievo a chi destinare il TFR... A sto punto che fine ha fatto il mio TFR ? E' andato tutto quanto al Fondo INPS (A+B), oppure ho qualche remota possibilità di poter riscuotere il TFR della prima azienda (A) ? 
Grazie. 
P.S.: CCNL edilizia.

----------

